# Wa adba point show and wp



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I know poster is hard to read ;( 
JULY 14 and 15
WALLA WALLA POINT PARK WENATCHEE, WA
Times
( Saturday and Sunday)
Conformation Registration is between 8am -11am
Show starts at 12pm
Weight Pull registration/Weight in is from 8:00-8:45am
Weight Pull starts at 9 am SHARP


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Is anyone going to this?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HOLY  !!! I think I just may be able to make a dog show. I haven't been to one in a minnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnute. Walla walla aint from here. Dang I could enter the hog dog ..  thanks for the heads up! I think I need to plan for this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am planning on it. My Van is not running in its prime right now, but I am going to see if we can't get things together in time, especially since there is a WP. Xena, Crixus, and Spock would be going ( at least).


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

haha.. Yeh I guess I could take three dogs myself.. Hoagie, Alice (Squirrel) and Duchess.. I'd love to see your JRB/ELI crew..


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I would love to go to this and just observe (and help handle dogs if anyone needs it). I've never been to a show - and this is only about a 2.5 hour drive from my house.

This club used to hold their shows at the Evergreen State Fairgrounds in Monroe which is way closer and on this side of the mountains. Wonder why they changed...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you could come I could use the help. I will have everyone but Spock pulling and may bring out 2 other pull dogs ( Scorch/Honey) depending on how finances are. I always need help :roll: Either my Husband or Mother will some, but I only get to take one the other has to stay with the rest of the crew and kids at home lol. I don't like leaving my dogs when I am with the others in the ring either so some one that could eye ball them would make me feel a lot better lmao.


Now lets all pray Xena and Crixus get into and out of heat before this event!

I really hope my van stays alive for this


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooooo I wanna go  I could help you pull some doggies  I have the leopard harness too


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how I will be able to make it out. I really want to come watch and help out. Krystal, you should totally come too!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will have a better idea in a month on if I can go, Jeremy lost his portion of income and I don't get my money again until Aug... So we are trying to figure out what to do for 2 months of no income ( I work for the college and during the break for 2 months my area is shut down and we live off Jeremys money. 

I really want to go to this since there is a WP and Jeremy want to take his dog out for the first time ( Spock) so I am going to try and get the money together ( Its only like $700)

I am pulling out my storage of animal cages and hitting up Craigslist to get them sold lmao.

( Krystal I can take you depending on the amount of dogs I take, If i take more than Lisas dogs I have to remove both rear seats.)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol ok  yea you got a lot of pups  I'm small though I can fit in a crate with one of the girls XD


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I talked to Caragan tonight and we are gong to go to a show in Oregon in Sept rather than trying to make this one. She says it should be a better show and I know I can make it and not have to struggle like with this one so thats what we are up to! 

Plus I can take you Krystal!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet!!!! That's awesome and since it's in Sep. I'll have more than enough time to save up road trip money :woof: :woof:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Where in OR is it? I still may want to go - plus busy season at work will be dying down so it would be a great time for me to take a long weekend.

ETA: I see it is in Salem - that's only 250 miles from where I am - I still may try to make it


----------

